# Winter time fishing!



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful fish


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lookin' forward to that video Alonzo.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, it should be done by the end of next week!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice bone!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Video is done. See my new thread in the general discussion section! Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice Bone. Looks over 9 lbs


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Permitchaser I guessed right around 9.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool my biggest is only 8 1/2


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

Well done!!


----------

